# Eric, Nikki, B.Q., anyone....



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought the hypno was working rather well. Haven't had much trouble with the IBS in quite some time now. However, today the "D" returned with a VENGEANCE. I've been sick most of the day and evening. My whole G.I. tract feels as if it is spasming... I feel like throwing up while I'm having the trotts... but I don't have the flu. Lots of pain with this. I am guessing stress and possibly hormones. Not sure... just upset because I was doing really well there for a while as far as the IBS was concerned.I'll keep plugging away with the hypno because it also helps the anxiety.Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Evie,Sorry to hear you are not well, but what you have discribed happens from time to time with most of us. It is one of two things, or even both!1. Don't forget that everyone on this earth has D and illness from time to time; what you perceive to be IBS, may in fact be a flu bug, or the result of excess stress. Anyone going thru major stressors in their life may have symptoms like yours whether they have IBS or not. It is just part of being a human being.2. With some people, like myself, the IBS seems to be coming back with full force. This happened to me as well. But it is not. The subconscious mind does not like change, and at times will put up some resistance, and the symptoms re-emerge for a brief time. Then they subside again. Many times that is the end of it; however, sometimes it comes again, not as bad, the next time, until it gradually subsides altogether. This does not happen to everyone. But it happens to a few, and knowing this will help you to expect better days ahead. There are so many scenarios of how the sessions work, it all depends upon how long you have had IBS, and the various stressors in your life. Sometimes, the sessions work on other things that the subconscious mind feels is MORE important than IBS! When I first did the sessions, I was dealing with surgeries, life changes, etc. and the sessions helped me cope with that as well as the IBS, but it took longer to address the IBS because my subcon. was protecting me from more pressing matters. So, as you say it helps with your anxiety levels, this is what is most needed for you at this time, so they are doing their job.You may know that some folks, including myself, did not see any help until another go at it, and then the results were delayed and gradual; others see marked improvement within two weeks. Everyone is different, but just know that what you describe, though unpleasant, is something that will pass (sorry for the pun!) and you will get thru it better and better with time.Also, I will bump up Mike's compilation thread, as it does address this in the questions there.Take care and be well soon...  ~Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanx, Marilyn.... you're a real asset here.







Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think Marilyn said it all. DOn't be disheartend. It happens from time to time. I know i have some REALLY bad days sometimes. It may just be your hormones. My IBS is worst the week after my period, and no amount of hypno seems to help me with that.Don't give up. You've come so far!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Thank you both of you for your kind support. I look forward to and these days actually LOVE the hypno sessions... and I often do them more than once a day a few hours apart.I am certain it's stress that is causing this as well breaking out in hives and going in and out of episodes of depression and Dyslimbic dysphoria.More HMO grief. This time it appears I screwed myself. Because I wrote an angry letter to the HMO, their lawyers now will not allow us to present our grievance in person out of fear of personal injury. (Good grief... what won't they stop at ?) My letter was one of despair & suicidality... so how they interpreted a threat from that is beyond me) It doesn't matter, they wouldn't have paid for anything anyway. Spouse is going to talk to them over the phone regarding it since they won't allow a person-to-person contact because he lives with me. Now I think I've heard it all. God but they are so stupid and so lame.Somehow I have to find a way to get this out of me. I don't expect any help, and Lord knows I don't often get any...







I just felt like venting a bit here, I guess. I'm not very popular around here, so these days I expect just about anything. Nikki... I do very much appreciate your help here. And Marilyn... you're a Godsend. I am particularly intrigued with the information about how the subconscious mind puts up resistance. I DID experience good things from the hypno early on... which is why this surprised me... but given all the #### in my life right now... I suppose it makes sense.Well... thanks for your patience... I will spend some time on Mike's informational thread.Now for a brew, some kitty love, hypno.... and hopefully blissful sleep (something I haven't been getting much of lately).Nikki.... how are things going with you and the job these days? Hope that jerk that was bothering you got what he deserved.Love, Evie


----------

